# Fisher XV2 & broken plow shoes....



## mjstef (Dec 31, 2009)

Any Fisher Western owner breaking plow shoes? This is the 2nd shoe i have broken. 1 last spring and one last week. Found the broken piece this time. Broke both of these on the same rural mountain gravel road. These cast shafts are too thin! They either need to be heavier or made from cold rolled steel and welded in place. The XV2 is an AWESOME plow but these shoes are only heavy enough for a 7.5 straight blade!


----------



## ScubaSteve728 (Jan 17, 2012)

you should try the slider style angled ones like this even though it is for a snow dogg or even the round saucer style ones http://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/buyers-snowplow-shoe-assembly-meyer?cm_vc=-10005
http://angelos-supplies.com/fisher-...Qkqn4IkB9agwhgec-TyBUNLRuIoQ9xnxq1BoCHWjw_wcB
my guess would be that the front flat surface of the shoe keeps hitting rocks and such causing it to break off near the bottom. A curved shoe would ride better over the rocks and uneven parts.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

That shoe looks to be cast steel. Not sure till I would get one in my hand. But as scuba steve states curve that shoe. A little heat goes a long way with a vice and some force. Also maybe be some 1045 material for the post or something stronger. Bore into the hole, set the new post in and weld away. That could be modded pretty easy.


----------



## mjstef (Dec 31, 2009)

Here is a side view of the new spare shoe. Only way i can see to do this is make my own shoe with a ramp on the front......


----------



## mjstef (Dec 31, 2009)

Fisher got back to me. Told me to file a warranty claim LOL! It's a design issue. A totally cast shoe with cast shaft will keep breaking. Going to figure out how to bore it out and use cold rolled for the shaft......


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

mjstef;2073889 said:


> Fisher got back to me. Told me to file a warranty claim LOL! It's a design issue. A totally cast shoe with cast shaft will keep breaking. Going to figure out how to bore it out and use cold rolled for the shaft......


Go to surplus center dot com and look for some steel casters and make a set up for your plow. This might work better for what you are trying to do.


----------

